# Rescreening old frames



## Newcomb Graphix (Jul 13, 2007)

is it worth it (time, cost, and/or effort) to rescreen old aluminum frames?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Newcomb Graphix said:


> is it worth it (time, cost, and/or effort) to rescreen old aluminum frames?


depends on who you get to rescreen them. If you have to ship them to the company, pay to rescreen and ship back I would say no, you might save a buck. If you get free shipping back and forth than it would be worth it.

I find its just easier to get new ones. If you charge screen charges you will not loose money, you'll just not make money on the first couple jobs.

I have about 400 screenless frames I am about to take to the local recycling plant. I believe I will get something like 2-300 bucks for the aluminum


----------



## Newcomb Graphix (Jul 13, 2007)

What about buying the equipment to rescreen in house?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

if you go through screens a lot it may be worth it. A lot of work to rescreen a aluminum frame.

You need to clean & prep the frame, stretch the mesh, glue the mesh, wait than do the next. Quite a bit of work that could be used in getting more orders or printing other orders. just my .02

With time, materials & mess ups I would venture to say it would be cheaper to just have them re stretched elswhere


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Or, you could buy Newmans up front and never have to replace a frame. Just buy the mesh.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

That is another option. Man power was a major isssue with us so I sold my 50 newmans and switched back to static frames.


----------



## Newcomb Graphix (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the help! Ya'll are great!


----------

